# Connexion Wifi avec I pod touch



## Inkra (25 Avril 2010)

Salut à tous,

J'ai acheté un I pod touch en décembre dernier,je capte le wi fi normalement,pas de très loin mais je le capte quand même (chez moi quoi).

Jusqu'ici pas de problème jusqu'à hier,ma copine a décidé d'en acheter un aussi. Chez elle je ne capte pas le wi fi avec mon i pod mais elle en capte 2 et ils fonctionnent très bien.. Alors que l'i pod est placé de la même manière,tenu de la même manière au même emplacement ect.. Et moi je ne capte rien. J'ai encore eu ce problème ce matin,nous attendions des amis et j'ai refait le test,elle elle captait encore un wi fi et moi rien.. Comment se fait elle qu'elle capte plus loin que moi ? Que faire à part le reporter ?..

Merci de m'éclairer..


----------



## zantafio (26 Avril 2010)

Si ta copine a un iPod Touch 3G et toi un iPod Touch 2G, ca peut s'expliquer vu que la puce gérant le Wi-Fi n'est pas la même entre les deux générations.


----------



## Zadig (26 Avril 2010)

Pour connaitre tous les réseaux actifs autour de chez moi j'utilise l'application eWifi. En la paramétrant bien on peut se connecter automatiquement sur les réseaux ouverts/publics (mon Ipod touch à 1 mois, ça doit être un 3G)


----------



## Guillaume-95 (23 Octobre 2010)

Regarde sur appel, il accepte pas tous les wifi..


----------

